# 20 Mule Team Borax



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

How do you used 20 mule team borax? For pigeon bath? How you mix it with water? Thanks


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just add enough to the bath pans to where the water gets a little bit of suds. my pans are about 2 gallons I have never measured the amount I would guess about 2 table spoons.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Pollo70 said:


> I just add enough to the bath pans to where the water gets a little bit of suds. my pans are about 2 gallons I have never measured the amount I would guess about 2 table spoons.


Thanks. My bath pans are about 3-4 gallons so I will try 1 gallon of water to 1 table spoon of borax ratio.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it safe for them to drink from the bath pan with borax and water?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

pigeon is fun said:


> Is it safe for them to drink from the bath pan with borax and water?


I have never seen mine drink the water they are use to drinking out of the containers so i think they know that bath water is not for drinking they tend to poke there beaks in it once they get a whiff they just start bathing in it as far as it being safe if they drink it i would not know I have used it forever and never had any problems I also use bath salts.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I could be wrong but i could have swore that the mule team borax dried my birds feet out. Anyone else have that problem ?
Kurps


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Pollo70 said:


> I have never seen mine drink the water they are use to drinking out of the containers so i think they know that bath water is not for drinking they tend to poke there beaks in it once they get a whiff they just start bathing in it as far as it being safe if they drink it i would not know I have used it forever and never had any problems I also use bath salts.


I never used borax, but i see my pigeons tasting and sipping water before the start bathing. May be they are just checking the temperature of the water with their beaks.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dima said:


> I never used borax, but i see my pigeons tasting and sipping water before the start bathing. May be they are just checking the temperature of the water with their beaks.


Could be I know I check the temp! with my foot before a good bath! LOL!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

M Kurps said:


> I could be wrong but i could have swore that the mule team borax dried my birds feet out. Anyone else have that problem ?
> Kurps


How often you use the borax? And how you mix it? I gave my birds bath at least twice a week because is so hot in here but Im thinking using the borax once a month.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I used it about once a week. I am no pro on the borax (or on alot of things for that matter, one never stops learning). Wait for some other replies before you make up your mind, maybe others have had better results.
Kurps


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Kurps, 
Thanks. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would use 2 Tablespoons to a bath the size of a cat litter box. But not every time. Maybe once a month. I think it could dry their skin and be too harsh to use all the time. And they do drink their bath water.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I go about a table spoon per gallon .. its okay of they drink it .. I use to use it twice a week helps them stay clean and bug free .. I may use it three times a week if I feel that shipping was longer than normal ans they may have live or mites ... From other birds ..


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I will give this a try this weekend.
Thanks for the info


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I use borax around the boarder of the aviary for ant & insect control and yes it works.I hve not put borax in bath or drinking water.I am very happy about the ants staying away !


----------

